# Photo Locations



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

So i spent most of yesterday detailing the car properly for the first time.

It looked well and judging by the weather it wont look as good again for a while. So i decided i would get a few pictures taken.

But for the life of me i couldnt think of anywhere nice to get pictures taken, i was looking a nice backdrop, in Belfast it shouldnt be hard but i couldnt think of one.

Ended up in a local carpark and im not happy with the pictures.

So do you guys have any ideas of good photo locations in or around Belfast?


----------



## T_The_Tman_T (Aug 29, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of people go to hollywood exchange in ikea carpark.


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a short drive up to Carrickfergus isn't it? We were there the other week 
for the NI BMW show, and while the weather was horrible, I'm sure the castle as a backdrop would look well in the sun.


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

down behind the odyssey with H&W in the background works too.

this was also taken down there.....


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

SwirlyNot said:


> down behind the odyssey with H&W in the background works too.
> 
> this was also taken down there.....


Thats a brilliant picture, i went down there after cleaning the car, it was nightime though, i dont know why but i thought the cranes might be lit up. They werent and i couldnt get a good photo so i settled for tesco car park because the lighting is good.

Another part of the problem is im no good with photography so i could be making the worst of a good location.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thats a stunning photo, what part of the docks is that?

im surprised you werent bucked out with the harbour fuzz


----------

